# Oracle Version



## lernen.2007 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe Oracle-Paket der 10.2er-Oracle-Client ohne SQL-Plus installiert. Wie kann ich die Oracle-Version checken bzw. rausfinden?


----------



## vop (7. Oktober 2008)

Select * from v$version

liefert dir die entsprechenden Versionsinformationen 

Voraussetzung ist natürlich ein Zugang zur DB.


----------

